# minnekota riptide st not turning off



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

t1ightl1ines said:


> for some reason my minnkota riptide st bow mounted with co pilot does not turn off unless i lock it into storage position which the master cut off powers it off... even my remote screen says the motor is not activated but it is... its stuck on power level 4 or 5 mode... my remote has fresh batteries and it does this even with the remote off...
> 
> I appreciate the assistance! thanks in advance!


Mine did the same thing last fall and I had to get the control board replaced. I recall another MS post with the same problem sometime this winter. If you look up your model number on the MK site and drill down to the part number in the schematics you can then do an eBay search to find pics of your replacement control board. The pics let you determine if your replacement requires splicing wire connections or not. If it doesn't I would buy the part off eBay and fix it yourself to save the labor costs of having a MK repair shop do it.

My repair cost was around $225 for the board and $85 for labor for a total of around $310. That was around 25% of buying a new one after 3 years,use, so I thought it was worth repairing. Kel's Rod & Reel Repair does good work.

You should investigate the ability to upgrade to iPilot while you have your checkbook out.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've had two ST control boards crap out in the past year or two. Seems like it's a common problem. Fortunately mine were replaced under warranty.


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

i actually have the ipilot not a co pilot... hoping to run this thing till something big goes out then go with the new ulterra, since I usually fish solo its one less thing to think about


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I had the same issue and it needed a new board. The damage was caused by water in the head. Now I'm nervous to hit a wave or hose it down SMH


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

dropped it off the shallow water outfitters in pompano to get fixed.. thanks guys


----------

